# POTM question



## kalgra (Sep 10, 2016)

So just a question as I'm not 100% sure how this is supposed to work. If someone nominates your photo but dosn't post it to the POTM thread for the corresponding month are you supposed to add it yourself?

Just curious, sorry if its a dumb question.


----------



## Designer (Sep 10, 2016)

No, the one who nominates the photo is the one who posts it.  The rules are in the first post.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok thanks thought so. just thought it was weird someone would do that but no biggie. Thanks again.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 10, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Ok thanks thought so. just thought it was weird someone would do that but no biggie. Thanks again.



Maybe they posted it in the wrong thread or something.  Did someone comment on your post that they were nominating it for POTM?  Maybe send them a PM  to let them know their POTM post didn't stick.  Sounds like just a technical issue or a brain fart that they go so excited by your shot that they forgot to follow through with the nomination.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah that's what happened but no big deal, I'm just glad someone liked my picture. I just wasn't sure if I was unaware of some unspoken thing that sometimes you might have to post you own nomination. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2016)

It's not impossible to post a nomination in the wrong month, but it's not easy as I Iock the thread when I compiling everything for voting.  I agree that someone probably didn't hit POST REPLY.

I also send a PM to anyone nominating their own photo explaining the rules.


----------

